# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  1

## troubledman

Και εγώ είχα πρόβλημα φίμωσης και δεν βρήκα ποτέ το κουράγιο να κάνω αυτό που έκανες εσύ. Απλώς ζω μαζί του.Μπράβο σου! Να το θεωρείς προτέρημα αυτό που έκανες και όχι μειονέκτημα.

----------


## τι-ποτέ

ρε συ φίλε! σιγά μην είναι ζήτημα η περιτομή! όντως, τα ανηψάκια μου που γεννήθηκαν αμερική, τους έκαναν την περιτομή πριν βγουν από το μαιευτήριο!
1. όλη η αμερική έτσι. θα μου πεις, λίγο ξενέρωτοι είναι οι αμερικάνοι, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι φταίει η περιτομή :Smile: 
2. όλοι οι μουσουλμάνοι έχουν κάνει περιτομή. και όπως ξέρεις, οι ανατολίτες, καθόλου ξενέρωτοι δεν είναι :Smile: 
3. και όλοι οι εβραίοι, με περιτομή είναι.
επομένως;
μια ιδέα είναι όλα... πάντως συμφωνώ μαζί σου, πως νιώθεις κάπως παράξενα τώρα στην αρχή. εγώ ας πούμε, που είμαι γυναίκα, δε δέχτηκα ποτέ να μου τρυπήσουν τα αυτιά γιατί δε μου άρεσε να κάνουν κάτι με το σώμα μου, πχ, μια τρύπα παραπάνω, μα έχω κάνει εγχειρήσεις, μου έχουν αφαιρέσει κομμάτια από μέσα μου: σκωληκοειδίτη, θυρεοειδή, κι ένα μασουράκι αγγεία από το κεφαλάκι μου, και δόξα τω θεώ, μετά τις πρώτες μέρες, μετά, εντάξει. 
κι εσύ λοιπόν, κάνε λίγο υπομονή! δεν έγινες ξεχωριστός γιατί έχεις περιτομή! αφού μάλιστα έγινε και για λόγους υγείας, σίγουρα αυτό θα είναι καλύτερο σε όλες σου τις επιδόσεις! περαστικά σου και καλή δύναμη! σιδερένιος!

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

Φίλε καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ...και συγχαρητήρια για την επέμβαση που έκανες....Προφανώς φίμωση που είχες απειλούσε την υγιεινή της περιοχής ...και συνεπώς την υγεία σου.Κακά τα ψέματα...μέσα στο σακούλι που βρίσκεται η βάλανος...δεν αερίζεται και τόσο καλά με αποτέλεσμα πολλές φορές να δημιουργείται μικροβιακό σμίγμα που αν δεν μπορεί να καθαριστεί (πλύσιμο) καλά...λόγο φίμωσης πχ...μπορεί να δημιουργήσει σοβαρές καταστάσεις που να απειλήσουν το ουροποιητικογεννητικό σου σύστημα (κατ επέκταση και τον ανδρισμό σου) αλλά και να δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα και στη γυναίκα που θα πάει μαζί σου (ένα πέος με σμίγμα...μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην εγκατάσταση καρκίνου στο γεννητικό σύστημα μιας γυναίκας).Σίγουρα λοιπόν.....με αυτήν την επέμβαση έκανες μεγάλο καλό τόσο σε σένα...όσο και στις συντρόφους σου...

Εεεε βέβαια χρειάζεται μια μικρή περίοδος προσαρμογής...Θα πρέπει να εξοικειωθείς με την ιδέα ότι τώρα διαθέτεις ένα όργανο με καλύτερες προοπτικές υγιεινής...και άρα με καλύτερες προοπτικές απόδοσης...αφου θα σφύζει απο υγεία.Οι γυναίκες....είναι επίσης πιο ενημερωμένες για θέματα που αφορούνε την υγεία τους...και σίγουρα πολλές θα εκτιμήσουν την παρούσα κατάσταση σου...αφου όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω το σμίγμα που δημιουργείται στις μη καλά αεριζόμενες περιοχές του πέους θέτει σε κίνδυνο και την δική τους υγεία.Νομίζω ότι αν θα πρέπει να σε απασχολεί κάτι απο εδώ και πέρα...είναι πως θα αξιοποιήσεις καλύτερα το ποιοτικά ανώτερο μόριο σου... :Wink: .Οι τυχόν ευαισθησίες-πόνοι που μπορεί να υπάρχουν στην περιοχή...γρήγορα θα περάσουν...κι εσύ βεβαίως δεν έχεις παρα να φροντίζεις όσο καλύτερα (απο άποψη καθαριότητας) την περιοχή εκείνη (όπως και όλο σου το σώμα...) ώστε να απολαμβάνεις συναρπαστικές σεξουαλικές εμπειρίες με την/τις συντρόφους σου...

Υ.Γ....μην ξεχνάς...τα \"κάμπριο\" ρίχνουν πάντα τις γυναίκες... :Wink: ...καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν...

----------


## τι-ποτέ

εγώ έχω μια φίλη που γνώρισε κάποιο σημιτικής καταγωγής. τόλμησα να τη ρωτήσω, μιας και ξέρω πως δεν είναι η πρώτη της εμπειρία. νιώθει υπέροχα!

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

dash, όπως σου λέει και ο λογόψυχος το μόριό σου έχει αναβαθμιστεί ποιοτικά.

Οι παλινδρομήσεις του πέους θα γίνονται πιο εύκολα και χωρίς να πονάς, συνεπώς θα \"πηδάς\" καλύτερα. 

Και αυτό οι γυναίκες το εκτιμούν δεόντως!

Προς το παρόν όμως μέχρι να επουλωθεί η πληγή καλό να μην τις σκέφτεσαι...

Γιατί νομίζω ότι οι \"σηκωμάρες\" δεν βοηθούν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις...

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

> _Originally posted by dash_
> Exω διαβασει οτι το δερμα εκεινο περιεχει νευρα,τα οποια πετυχαινουν καλυτερη διεγερση.Επισης το θεωρεω αφυσικο να ειναι η βαλανος συνεχεια εξω.Σκεφτομαι οτι σε μερικα χρονια θα σκληρηνει τοσο (αναισθητοποιηθει) που πλεον θα θα εχω δυσκολα στυση.


 Πράγματι......ακόμα και στο ίντερνετ μπορείς να βρείς ανατομικές μελέτες που αναφέρουν οτι στο δέρμα
που αφαιρείται (ακροποσθία) όσο και κύρια στο σημείο που αυτό προσφύεται στο πέος (χαλινός) υπάρχουν
νευρικές απολήξεις που συνεισφέρουν στην διέγερση του πέους.Όμως φίλε μου...αν αυτό το επιπλέον 
φορτίο νευρικών απολήξεων μας οδηγεί ευκολότερα και ταχύτερα στην διέγερση...λογικό είναι να μας οδηγεί
και ταχύτερα στην εκσπερμάτωση...άρα η έλειψη αυτών των εξτρά διεγέρσεων σε κάποιον που έκανε 
περιτομή θα μπορούσε να του προσφέρει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια στύσης και άρα ικανοποίησης της συντρόφου
του.Βεβαίως ...καλό είναι τα πράγματα γύρω απ την σεξουαλική διέγερση να τα δούμε πιο σφαιρικά.ʼν αυτές οι
νευρικές απολήξεις του δέρματος και του χαλινού....ήταν οι σημαντικότεροι παράγοντες για τη σεξουαλική μας 
διέγερση τότε όλοι αυτοί που δεν κάναμε περιτομή...θα έπρεπε να είμαστε με μια μόνιμη στύση...αφού οι νευρικές
αυτές απολήξεις ερεθίζονται συνέχεια απ την τριβή τους με τους παρακείμενους ιστούς ή και με τα εσώρουχα μας.
Ξέρουμε καλά όμως φίλε μου...ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει...κι αυτό γιατί ακόμα και σε εμάς τους άντρες ο 
σημαντικότερος σεξουαλικός διεγέρτης είναι ο εγκέφαλος μας.Αυτός αν ερεθιστεί (απο κάποια φαντασίωση ή απο 
κάποια \"λαχταριστή\" παρουσία) είναι που μπορεί να μας προσφέρει σχεδόν αυτόματα τη διέγερση...και φυσικά να
μας οδηγήσει σε απίστευτους οργασμούς.Αυτό το όργανο είναι που θα πρέπει να παραμείνει ανέπαφο...αλλά δυστυχώς
η κακή ψυχολογία μας πολλές φορές το \"περιτέμνει\"..με αποτέλεσμα να χάνουμε πόντους και στη σεξουαλική μας
διέγερση αλλά τελικά και στη σεξουαλική μας απόλαυση.Αυτού του είδους η \"περιτομή\" να σε προβληματίζει...και να
την αποφεύγεις...και σίγουρα θα έχεις εξτατικές σεξουαλικές εμπειρίες.

Όσο για την σκλήρυνση της βαλάνου μετά την αφαίρεση της ακροποσθίας...πράγματι κι εγώ το διάβασα.Αυτό όμως
σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να ταυτίζεται με αναισθησία της βαλάνου...Συνήθως σκληραίνει ένας ιστός για λόγους προστασίας...εεεε και όσο το πέος είχε το δερματάκι του...δεν χρειαζόταν άλλη προστασία....τώρα που του λείπει το δέρμα...απλώς γίνεται λίγο πιο ανθεκτική η εξωτερική του επιφάνεια.Φυσικά...το πόσο θα σκληρύνει μια 
επιφάνεια εξαρτάται και απ τις εξωτερικές πιέσεις που δέχεται σε μόνιμη βάση....εεε και εδώ που τα λέμε δεν το
βάζουμε όλη μέρα να κάνει καταναγκαστικά έργα ώστε να γίνει τραχύ σαν φλούδα.Οι δερματικές επιφάνειες που δέχονται τις μεγαλύτερες πιέσεις-επιβαρύνσεις είναι αυτές της παλάμης και του πέλματος (ποδιού) ...γι αυτό και χρησιμοποιείται μια ειδική ορολογία για την αλλαγής της υφής του δέρματος σε αυτές τις περιοχές...και αποκαλείται
σαν κερατινοποίηση της επιδερμίδος.Βέβαια...αυτές οι επιφάνειες είναι που έρχονται σε επαφή με ότι πιάνουμε (απ το κουταλομαχαιροπίρουνο...μέ ρι τα εργαλεία για πολύ βαριές εργασίες) και με ότι πατούμε (απ την άμμο...μέχρι την οποιαδήποτε σκληρή επιφάνεια η οποία περνάει κάτω απ τις πατούσες μας)...και παρόλα αυτά μόνο αναίσθητες δεν μπορείς να χαρακτηρίσεις αυτές τις περιοχές....καθώς μπορούν να προκαλέσουν αφόρητο πόνο είτε όταν έρθουν σε επαφή με τα μικροσκοπικά δηλητηριώδη αγκαθάκια μιας τσουκνίδας...είτε όταν πατήσουμε κανέναν αχινό...ʼν λοιπόν
οι τόσο σκληρές επιφάνεις της παλάμης και του πέλματος παραμένουν τόσο ευαίσθητες....γιατί η αντοχή που θα αποκτήσει η βάλανος να της προσδώσει πλήρη αναισθησία ?

----------


## LightBlue

dash υπάρχει κάποια λυση σιγουρα,διαβασε το u2u που σου εστειλα

----------


## Mia_xara

dash να σου μιλησω στα ισια αγορι μου? Εκανες μια εγχειρηση η οποια ηταν απαραιτητη και η οποια δεν θα συμβαλει σε καμια μα καμια αλλαγη στην ζωη σου ειτε σεξουαλικη ειναι αυτη ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο. Φαντασου τωρα εε.. λες δεν παει αλλο ειμαι μισος παιρνω και τα χαπακια μου και τελος πεθανα. ΤΕΡΜΑ ΟΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ. Δεν θα δεις ποτε τα παιδια σου (οταν με το καλο ερθουν) να μεγαλωνουν, ουτε τις γκομενες με τους 10 εκατομυρια οργασμους (εγω τοσους σου δινω εσυ καντους περισσοτερους αν μπορεις), ουτε τα πουλια να κελαηδουν, ουτε τις υπεροχες παραλιες μας, ουτε τα θεσπεσια φαγητα μας, ουτε τα υπεροχα χιονισμενα βουνα μας (το χειμωνε ντε!!), ουτε την ζεστασια και την αγαπη της γυναικας, ουτε καν τον πλαστη της πεθερας!!! ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΤΣΑΚΙ???? Δηλαδη ο αλλος που εχει καρκινο και προσπαθει να σωθει ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΡΕ?
Φιλαρακι εισαι πολυ καλυτερος απο αυτο που μας λες εδω και πολυ πιο δυνατος!! Να πω ειχες καμια ανιατη αρρωστια που σε ειχε καθηλωμενο στο κρεβατι και ησουν παραλυτος σε ολο το σωμα... και ΠΑΛΙ η αυτοκτονια δεν ειναι λυση. 
Κανε ενα τεστ ρε συ.. ΡΩΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ απ\'ευθειας και αμα σου πει καμια οτι εχει προβλημα θα πεσω απο το πιο ψηλο βουνο!!!

ΘΕΛΗΣΗ, ΔΥΝΑΜΗ, ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ, ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ

----------


## Mia_xara

A μαλιστα!! και εγω οταν διαβασα για τις παρενεργειες του seroxat κοντεψα να πηδηξω απο το παραθυρο. Και μετα το σκεφτηκα ΛΟΓΙΚΑ και μου περασε (αν και αποφασισα να μην τα παρω καθαρα για λογους εγωισμου).
dash εδω σου λενε τοσα ατομα οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα... γιατι προσπαθεις τοσο πολυ να βρεις?? Ολα μεσα στο μυαλο μας ειναι.

----------


## lilina

Γειά σας,

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Επειδή ίσως μπορώ να βοηθήσω με την ερώτησή μου....
Η περιτομή είναι ένα πετσάκι λέτε; 
Επειδή οι σύντροφοι μου ήταν 2 στη ζωή μου...και δε ξέρω πολύ καλά...
Ο 1ος το είχε ο 2ος όχι...αλλά δε τον έχω ρωτήσει γιατί δε το έχει γιατί νόμιζα ότι καμμιά φορά φεύγει μετά τις ερωτικές επαφές και όχι σε όλους τους άντρες...
Αν είναι αυτό ...τότε να σας πω ότι με τον 2ο είμαι σαφώς πιο ικανοποιημένη και μου αρέσει περισσότερο απ\' όλες τις απόψεις....
Και πίστεψέ με, το πιο σημαντικό είναι να βρεις σωστό άνθρωπο να σε αγαπάει και να μη σκέφτεται μονίμος το σεξ. Δεν είσαι ΣΕΞ!!!!!!!!! Είσαι ΑΝΤΡΑΣ!!!!!!!
Δε ξέρω ποια προβληματική θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί ότι είσαι λίγος!!!!!! 
Δε ξέρω αν κατάλαβα καλά τι είναι η περιτομή...αλλά αν είναι αυτό είναι αστείο να σε προβληματίζει.
Αν πάλι δε τα ξέρω καλά τα πράγματα...σε συμβουλεύω να μην ανησυχείς....αυτοί που εκ\' πεποιθήσεως προβαίνουν σε αυτή την ενέργεια δεν είναι χαζοί...Ίσως ξέρουν καλύτερα από εμάς ;-)
Η κοπέλα που θα σε αφήσει..θα σε αφήσει ή γιατί δε θα σε αγαπάει... \'η γιατί δε θα την αγαπάς \'η για άλλους λόγους...όχι γι\' αύτό πάντως!

----------


## alexandros3

lilina εσύ λες για τον χαλινό (η περιτομή αφαιρεί την ακροποσθία αν τη γράφω καλά) . ʼλλο πράγμα αυτό αλλά νομίζω σωστά όλα τ\' άλλα  :Smile:

----------


## zoe_23

ρε παιδια για να καταλαβω κι εγω...υπαρχουν πολλοι αντρες που εχουν κολημενο το πετσακι πανω στο πεος?και πως καποιοι κανουν περιτομη ενω αλλοι ζουν ετσι...?ενας γνωστος μου ειχε πει οτι ο γιατρος του ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να κανει περιτομη οταν μπορει να ουρησει κανονικα.ισχυει?υπαΡχει δηλαδη περιπτωση να μη χρειαστει να κανει την επεμβαση καποιος και να ζησει ετσι?

----------


## alexandros3

Κινδυνεύει να αλλάξει το όνομα μου σε Ασκητής αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω. 
Πρώτα από όλα:

πετσάκι = ακροποσθια. Δηλαδή το δέρμα που καλύπτει την άκρη του πέους. Όταν το τελευταίο είναι σε στύση το δέρμα υποχωρεί και αποκαλύπτει την άκρη του πέους (βαλανος) προς μεγάλη τέρψη του γυναικείου πληθυσμού. 
Όμως: σε μερικούς το δέρμα αυτό δεν υποχωρεί επειδή είναι πολύ στενό (=φίμωση). Αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην εμφανίζεται η βαλανος. Ο γιατρός θα αποφασίσει εάν σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να γίνει περιτομή. Δηλαδή να κοπεί η ακροποσθία. Σ\' αυτήν την περίπτωση η βάλανος παύει να καλύπτεται από το κομματάκι αυτό του δέρματος. (αφού έχει κοπεί) και η στύση γίνεται κανονικά αφού δεν εμποδίζεται από τη στενή ακροποσθία. Έτσι εξασφαλίζεται και καλή σεξουαλική ζωή σ\' αυτούς που έχουν πρόβλημα φίμωσης. 

Η ακροποσθία λοιπόν δεν είναι \"κολλημένη\" στο πέος (στη βαλανο για να είμαστε πιο συγκεκριμένοι). Απλά δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη ώστε να επιτρέψει στη βάλανο να βγει έξω. 

Ο χαλινός είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Πιάστε το μόριο του συντρόφου σας από κάτω και πριν του κάνεται ο,τιδήποτε παρατηρήστε αν έχει στην κάτω πλευρά μία \"κλωστή\" από δέρμα που ξεκινάει από την άκρη της βαλανου. Αυτός είναι ο χαλινός. Πολλές φορές αυτός σπάει από μόνος του κατά τη διάρκεια της σεξουαλικής πράξης. Κι αυτός όντως είναι \"κολλημένος\" στο πέος. 

Ακροποσθία και χαλινός λοιπόν είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα.

----------


## lilina

Αλεξανδρε,

Τώρα μάλιστα, καταλάβαμε. Μας έκανες σούπερ μάθημα ανατομίας  :Wink: 
Εξακολουθώ να μη πιστεύώ ότι είναι πρόβλημα αυτό.

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Αλλάζεις συντρόφους συχνά ή ζητάς κάτι σταθερό;
Σε ρωτάω γιατί νομίζω ότι οι άντρες που ζητούν κάτι σταθερό δε σκοτίζονται τόσο εύκολα....
Ίσως επειδη στις εφήμερες σχέσεις ζητάς κυρίως την ικανοποίηση ενός εγωισμού και την επιβεβαίωση....

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

dash, -χωρίς παρεξήγηση- φαίνεται να συνηδειτοποιείς ότι σε λάθος κεφάλι ξάχνεις την λύση του προβλήματός σου!

----------


## Varj21

Δες το U2U που σου έστειλα

----------


## circ

> _Originally posted by dash_
> Θα φταινε τα χαπια.Ενα πακετο stedon λετε να φτανει?


Φιλε μου ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕ!!
Εχω γεννηθει στην Αμερικη και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ εχω κανει περιτομη.
Στις ΗΠΑ οσοι ΔΕΝ εχουν κανει περιτομη αντιμετωπιζονται ως ΠΑΡΙΕΣ (ενας φιλος μου Ελληνας που συγκατοικουσε μαζι μου δεν μπορουσε να βρει γκομενα επι 2 χρονια επειδη ΔΕΝ ειχε περιτομη)

Να σε ρωτησω κατι?? :Big Grin: 

ΤΣΟΝΤΕΣ εχεις δει ποτε??

Ολοι οι.... :Cool:  ΠΑΙΔΑΡΑΔΕΣ... εχουν ΠΕΡΙΤΟΜΗ..


ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ &amp; ειναι μια επεμβαση που ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ανθρωποι στον πλανητη κανουν...

Σταματα λοιπον τη κλαψα και βγες με το καινουργιο σου ΠΕΡΙΤΜΗΜΕΝΟ... ΣΠΑΘΙ  :Cool:  για ΝΕΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΚΤΗΣΕΙΣ (δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ θα ειναι η σεξουαλικη σου ζωη ΜΕ την περιτομη.....)

----------


## Black

Να επαναφερω λιγο το θεμα ? 

Εγω ειμαι 29 ετων και εχω αυτο το \"προβλημα\" το οποιο βεβαια καλως η κακως ουδεποτε με απασχολησε , καθοτι εχω κανονικη σεξουαλικη ζωη και στο παρελθον διατηρουσα σταθερη σχεση επι 7 χρονια ...

Προσφατα διαβασα ενα αρθρο το οποιο με ταρακουνησε λιγακι και με εκανε να ψαχτω λιγο περισσοτερο ...

Ποια η γνωμη σας λοιπον ?

Να προχωρησω σε επεμβαση η οχι ?
πλεονεκτηματα / μειονεκτηματα ?

Καπου διαβασα για αποκατασταση της φιμωσης με laser και οχι νυστερι ...

ξερει κανεις κατι για αυτο ?

Χαιρετισμους απο το νεοτερο μελος της παρεας σας .. :Smile: 

Φιλικα
Black

----------


## Adzik

fisika kai simbenei kai einai anodino.. kai exei san apotelesma kai tin kathariotita alla kai kalitero aisthitiko apotelesma.....
....ti na leme einai pio oraio oi andres na exoyn kanei peritomi...

----------


## Adzik

se opio nosokomio kai na pa nomizo pos tin kanoyn.. i epembasi krataei kati lepta kai den einai katholoy epikindini...

----------


## Black

Η περιτομη σου δημιουργει μονιμη εμφανιση της βαλανου , απ`οσο εχω καταλαβει ...

Με το laser απαλασσεσαι απο την φιμωση , χωρις ομως μονιμη εμφανιση ?

Με λιγα λογια , μπορει να επιτευχθει αποτελεσμα σαν φυσιολογικο ?

----------


## Adzik

..les na sto kanoyn afisiko ?

----------


## Black

δεν ξερω , ρωταω να μαθω ...

εννοω πως δεν θελω να εχω μονιμη εμφανιση της βαλανου περιοχης ...

αυτο μπορει να επιτυχει με καποιο τροπο η οχι ?

----------


## Adzik

..ti se pirazei toso poli bre poylaki moy... mia xara tha ine... ite fenete ite oxi...

----------


## Black

δεν διαφωνω στο αν θα ειναι μια χαρα ...

αλλα δεν θελω να ξεφυγω απο μια μη φυσιολογικη κατασταση , πηγαινωντας παλι σε μια μη φυσιολογικη ..

ηθελα να ξερω αν μπορει να αποκατασταθει αυτη η περιπτωση μονο με το εντελως 100% φυσιολογικο αποτελεσμα ...

Να ρωτησω και οσους εχουν εμπειρια απο επεμβαση τωρα ...

Πονος ?
κοστος ?
αποθεραπεια ?

----------


## Adzik

Apo oti ksero kamia dio ebromades apotherapia kai apoxi bebea 1 mina...
..

----------


## Black

thanks .....

ειμαι ολο αποριες γμτ ...

το ιδιο συμβαινει και με το laser ?

----------


## raphsssodos

γιατί δεν ρωτάς κάποιον γιατρό;

----------


## Black

μιλησα και ολας σημερα με καποιον ειδικο δερματολογο ουρολογο ο οποιο ειδικευεται στην laser τεχνικη ...

Μου μιλησε για 7 λεπτα διαδικασια , εντελως ανωδυνη , κατα την οποια το αποτελεσμα ειναι ο βαλανος να μην ειναι μονιμα εμφανης παρα μονο κατα την διαρκεια της στυσης ....

κοστος επεμβασης 1300 ευρω ...

δεν εχω εμπειρια ομως και δεν μπορω να κρινω τα λογια του ...

----------


## raphsssodos

ρωτάς και κάποιον δεύτερο και κάποιον τρίτο βρε αδερφέ
διαβάζεις και στο νετ λίγο σε ιατρικά σάιτ
και μετά πρέπει να το σηκώνει και η τσέπη σου

----------


## erniesto

Γεια σας παιδες ειμαι 15 χρονων εχω φιμωση και δεν το εχω πει σε κανεναν. οι γονεις μου νομιζουν οτι το ειχαν λυσει το προβλημα οταν ημουν μωρο ξερω ομως οτι εχω φιμωση. λοιπον, τα καταφερνω ανετα με τον αυνανισμο. ακομη, το πουλι μου μια χαρα βγαινει απο το πετσακι οταν δεν ειμαι \"σηκωμενος\". οταν ειμαι \"σηκωμενος\" δυσκολευομαι ειναι η αληθεια αλλα τα καταφερνω. δεν εχω ολοκληρώσει κάποια σχέση, αλλά δεν μπορω να το κρατησω αλλο μυστικο, παντου με περικυκλωνουν κοριτσια που μαρεσουν και που θελουν να κανουμε κατι μαζι. πιστευετε πως θα τα καταφερω με τη φιμωση? και αν οχι, υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος, γιατι δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο προχωρημενο το κωλοσταδιο που να χρειαζεται να γινω ρεζιλι στους γονεις μου και στους γιατρους και σε οσους θα το μαθουν γενικοτερα... φανταζομαι τον εαυτο μου ναρκωμενο και γιατρους απο πανω να με χειρουργουν και να γελανε και να λενε μεταξυ τους \"α τον μαλακα ολοκληρο ντερεκι και εχει χαλασμενο πουτσο\" τελωπαντων τι με συμβουλευετε? (σας παρακαλω μην πειτε να τσακιστω να κανω εγχειρηση, ειμαι τυπος που κολωνει παρα πολυ). please answer. yours faithfully, erniesto.

----------


## keep_walking

Λογικα να το παρεις μια ειναι η λυση...εγχειρηση δεν μπορει να γινει κατι αλλο.Και αφου δεν γινεται κατι αλλο αυτο πρεπει να κανεις αφου παρεις και ιατρικη γνωμη.

----------


## keep_walking

Παρε παντως μια ιατρικη γνωμη γιατι μπορει και να ειναι πιο απλα τα πραγματα απο την εγχειρηση.

----------


## erniesto

με την φιμωση μπορω να γαμησω? και δλδ δεν θα παθω τιποτα δεν θα αρχισω να ματωνω η κατι αλλο την ωρα που θα γαμαω την γκομενα... μην γινουμε και εντελως ρεζιλι δλδ στην γκομενα ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## keep_walking

Μην το σκεφτεσαι πολυ μαζεωε το χαρτζηλικι σου και τραβα σε εναν γιατρο...αν δεν θες να το μαθουν οι δικοι σου να ακουσεις μια επαγγελματικη γνωμη και μετα το ξανασυζηταμε.

----------


## erniesto

katse re file allo se rwtaw. mporw na gamisw? aplo. koita ama ginetai na gamisw eimai mia xara. molis ginw 18 xronwn 8a kanw mia katastasi kai giayto. alla den goustarw twra. please answer to my question ginetai na gamisw?

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω σε αυτο γιατι δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα και δεν εχω διαβασει και σχετικα.Κανε μια ερευνα στο internet αν ξερεις και καλα αγγλικα πιστευω οτι μπορει να βρεις απαντηση ή περισσοτερες ερωτησεις.

----------


## erniesto

ok re sy thanks pantws ante ta leme bye

----------


## keep_walking

Τα περισσότερα αγόρια, όταν φτάσουν στην εφηβεία, μπορούν να έλξουν πλήρως την πόσθη τους. Σε γενικές γραμμές, όλοι συμφωνούν ότι η φίμωση πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται θεραπευτικά, όταν συνοδεύεται από την παρουσία κλινικών συμπτωμάτων απόφραξης της ουροφόρου οδού ή λοίμωξη.



Πάντως, είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζουν οι γονείς ότι η ακροποσθία σπάνια έλκεται με τη γέννηση. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι το 6% των φυσιολογικών αγοριών ηλικίας άνω των πέντε ετών δεν μπορεί να έλξει την ακροποσθία του. * Ωστόσο, η πλειονότητα αυτών θα μπορέσει να το καταφέρει τελικά στην εφηβεία και μόνο στο 1% θα διαγνωστεί κάποια παθολογική κατάσταση.*

----------


## keep_walking

Bye 
να σαι καλα.

----------


## erniesto

gamw to 1% mou. twra mou erikses perissotero to ithiko. tespa xesto 8a dw ti 8a kanw

----------


## keep_walking

Μεχρι τα 18 εισαι εφηβος εχεις καιρο ακομα...εγω δεν θυμαμαι σε τι ακριβως ηλικια ειχα πληρη...αποκαλυψη...οσο για το τεχνικο ζητημα που σε απασχολει πραγματικα δεν ξερω.

----------


## diti

Dash και λοιποί που φοβάστε ότι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αφού κάνετε την εγχείρηση κτλ, το πρώην αγόρι μου είχε κάνει κάποια στιγμή στη διάρκεια της σχέσης μας για ιατρικούς λόγους και μετά δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα, μην αγχώνεστε δηλαδή ότι η κοπέλα θα φρικάρει, το \"χειρότερο\" που μπορεί να πάθει είναι να το απολαύσει περισσότερο  :Wink:

----------


## erniesto

καποιος που να εχει ή να είχε φίμωση? γνωρίζει κανείς εάν υπάρχει ενόχληση στο σεξ?

----------


## Aphelia

Δε ξέρω άτομο με φίμωση, αλλά κάποιον που είχε πρόβλημα με το χαλινό. Όταν είχε μεγάλη στύση, τον τράβαγε και τον πονούσε αρκετά ώστε να χάσει και τη στύση. Και τον πονούσε πολλές φορές και κατά την επαφή. Άρα μπορώ να πω ότι είχε πρόβλημα γιατί δεν ευχαριστιόταν όπως θα έπρεπε τη σεξουαλική πράξη. Λύθηκε με μια απλή επέμβαση 5 λεπτών, με τοπική αναισθησία. Οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι με φίμωση θα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα. 

Το ζήτημα όμως είναι erniesto ότι αν δεν επισκευτείς έναν ειδικό γιατρό, δε μπορείς να ξέρεις πραγματικά αν έχεις φίμωση, πως αντιμετωπίζεται η κατάστασή σου κλπ. Και τι βλακείες είναι αυτές που σκέφτεσαι ότι θα γίνεις ρεζίλι στους δικούς σου και στους γιατρούς; Οι δικοί σου σε έφεραν στον κόσμο, ξέρουν το σώμα σου από τότε που ήσουν μικρός. Και οι γιατροί ούτε καν μπαίνουν σε τέτοια διαδικασία. Φαντάσου τι βλέπουν κάθε μέρα οι ουρολόγοι. Η σκέψη τους μάλλον θα είναι, \"α, επιτέλους, μετά από μία μέρα που είδα 3 με καρκίνο του προστάτη, 5 με ανικανότητα στύσης, 10 με αφροδίσια νοσήματα, ορίστε και κάτι καλό, θα βοηθήσουμε έναν έφηβο να ευχαριστηθεί τη μετέπειτα σεξουαλική του ζωή\".

----------


## gramle

ρε παιδια χαλαρωστε λιγο, το μλκς ειναι αυτες? 
Το πεος με περιτομη ειναι σαφως πιο ωραιο, σαφως πιο καθαρο και πιο μεγαλο. Μονο θετικα υπαρχουν. Μην τρελλαινεστε. Το προβλημα μαλλον ειναι αλλου και τα ριχνεται ολα εκει.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Μονο θετικα υπαρχουν.


μπορεί και επιπλοκές.





> _Originally posted by gramle_
> προβλημα μαλλον ειναι αλλου και τα ριχνεται ολα εκει.


you are not a man...;-)

----------


## gramle

αυτο ακριβως, δεν ειμαι αντρας και το βλεπω απο την μερια της γυναικας το πως βλεπει εναν αντρα με περιτομη. και το βλεπει μονο θετικα ή και αδιαφορα. αρνητικα παντως δεν μπορει να το δει με τιποτα.

----------


## raphsssodos

έχε υπ\'όψιν σου πως ο άντρας σπαταλά τόσο χρόνο σκεπτόμενος το πέος του όσο δεν σπαταλά για τίποτα άλλο στη ζωή του. η αδιαφορία δεν είναι η σωστή λέξη. :Wink:

----------


## gramle

αδιαφορια εννοω με την καλη εννοια. τι με νοιαζει εμενα αν εχει πετσακι ή οχι? αυτο που με νοιαζει εμενα ειναι αν ειναι καλος στο κρεββατι. με πετσακι ή οχι

----------


## raphsssodos

έτσι 


http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/9...2213124um5.jpg

----------


## gramle

τωρα τι να πω? με αποστομωσες

----------


## raphsssodos

Το βιβλίο πρέπει να διαβαστεί απ\' οποιονδήποτε έχει ένα πέος ή αγαπάει κάποιον που έχει ένα πέος ή θέλει ένα πέος.
dan savage

Η Πάλευ αρπάζει το θέμα απ΄το κεφάλι.
Playboy

(από το εξώφυλλο)

----------


## Black

> _Originally posted by erniesto_
> καποιος που να εχει ή να είχε φίμωση? γνωρίζει κανείς εάν υπάρχει ενόχληση στο σεξ?


Aπολυτως καμια ενοχληση ...

βεβαια δεν εχω παει ποτε σε γιατρο για να ξερω σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκω , το μονο σιγουρω ειναι πως εχω ....

Ουδεποτε με προβληματισε , ουτε στην στυση , ουτε στο sex , ουτε στις συνοδους μου , ουτε σε πονο ...

παρα μονο με προβληματιζε και με προβληματιζει ως κατι διαφορετικο απο τους υπολοιπους 95% των ανδρων ...

Δηλαδη το θεμα ειναι αποκλειστικα και μονο ψυχολογικο ...

Ειχα σκεφτει και εγω να κανω την επεμβαση , αλλα μετα απο αυτα που διαβασα , αποθαρρυνθηκα ...

Στην τελικη και τι εγινε ? 
(σημειωσε πως εγω ειμαι 29 ετων , φιλε μου) 

Οπως σου εγραψε και καποιος αλλος θα πρεπει πρωτα να δοκιμασεις , να δεις τι γινετε , και μετα κρινε αν μπορεις να ζησεις με αυτο η οχι ...

εγω 12 χρονια τωρα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα ....

Στην τελικη αν φοβασαι και δεν ξερεις , πως θα ειναι η πρωτη σου φορα , (με φιμωση χαλινου κιολας) , -αν και ειμαι αντιθετος 100%- δοκιμασε επι πληρωμη να κανεις sex , ουτως ωστε να εχεις testαρει πως ανταπεξερχεσαι στην περισταση ...

----------


## sakis

ακούω πως με την περιτομή υπάρχει πόνος.. Ένας άλλος είπε πως ούτε μποξεράκι δεν θα μπορεί να βάλει... αυτό γιατί σημβαίνει? είμαι κι εγώ ένας άλλος με φίμωση αλλά πρέπει να γνωρίζω τι θα μου σημβεί μετά την περιτομή... περιμενω σύντομα απάντηση

----------


## Aphelia

Μετά από οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο είναι κάπως επώδυνα για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Φυσικό είναι να συμβαίνει το ίδιο και για αυτή την περιοχή. Μετά όμως από αυτό το διάστημα (που θα το γνωρίζει σίγουρα ο γιατρός) γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα; Έτσι κι αλλιώς σε στύση η βάλανος αποκαλύπτεται σε όσους δεν έχουν φίμωση. Ή μήπως 120 εκατομμύρια Αμερικανοί δε φοράνε μποξεράκια;

----------


## Aphelia

Πάντως με αφορμή το θέμα διάβασα μερικές πληροφορίες (κυρίως wikipedia) και έμαθα ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες μέθοδοι για τη θεραπεία της φίμωσης. Και φίμωση από φίμωση (ή μάλλον αυτό που λέμε γενικά φίμωση) διαφέρει και αντιμετωπίζεται ανάλογα. Οπότε ίσως κάποιος θα έπρεπε πρώτα λίγο να το ψάξει και σίγουρα να επισκεφτεί κατά τη γνώμη μου τουλάχιστον 2 γιατρούς για να σχηματίσει γνώμη (αν θέλει ντε και καλά να αποφύγει την περιτομή).

----------


## zoe_23

παιδια οι αντρες με φιμωση πως νιωθουν σε στυση?το μεγεθος ειναι μικρο του πεους?ρωταω απο απλη περιεργια

----------

